# Samsung Notebook 9 Series leichter als das MacBook Air



## Amorelius (7. Januar 2011)

Für mich persönlich die interessanteste Hardware Neu-Vorstellung der CES 2011 ist die Samsung Notebook 9 Series.

YouTube - Samsung notePC 9 Series

Laut www.engadget.com handelt es sich hierbei um das flachste und leichteste 13-inch Notebook und unterbietet mit diesen Werten selbst das MacBook Air. Das Gehäuse besteht aus einer Metall-Legierung Namens Duralumin (engl.), welches im modernen Flugzeugbau bzw. in der Raumfahrt verwendet wird. 
Diese Notebook Serie beinhaltet allerdings kein optisches Laufwerk, dafür aber einen Ethernet Adapter, HDMI und USB Schnittstellen und einen Kopfhörer Ausgang.
Sehr viel beeindruckender ist vielleicht die Hardware, die dieses ultraleichte, ultraflache Notebook beinhaltet. So verfügt es neben USB 3.0 und Bluetooth 3.0 HS über einen brandneuen Core i5 2537M (wahlweise i7) Prozessor (ja genau, dies ist ein i5 der Sandy Bridge Generation), 128GB SSD und 4GB RAM. Nicht genug? Die Hintergrund beleuchtete Tastatur, 400 nit LED Hintergrund beleuchtetes Display (welches wirklich extrem hervorragend zu sein scheint) und zwei 1.5 Watt Lautsprecher und ein Sub-Woofer sollten den Deal besiegeln.

Quelle: Samsung 9 Series laptop unveiled, ready to slice some MacBook Air -- Engadget

Video Vorstellung von Samsung auf der CES 2011 (ab ca. 03:00): YouTube - Samsung CES 2011: 9 Series, Sliding PC 7 Series and Central Station

Viel Spaß beim Betrachten, bin auf Eure Meinung gespannt, liebe Grüße


----------



## Iceananas (8. Januar 2011)

Wow 

Den Preis möchte ich allerdings nicht erfahren


----------



## klefreak (8. Januar 2011)

ich schon 

...


----------



## Amorelius (8. Januar 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Wow
> 
> Den Preis möchte ich allerdings nicht erfahren


 
Puh, tja, da bin ich ebenfalls mal gespannt.

Habe Quellen gesehen, die haben von 1600$ berichtet, andere wiederum rechnen ihre Informationen in 1216€ um, was unter dem Preis der MacBooks Air liegen würde, naja eigentlich bei nicht mal annähernd ebenbürtiger Leistung vom MacBook.
Wie auch immer, denke dieses Teil werde ich absolut genau beobachten.
Für mich die top Innovation dieser Messe, wenn man auf Windows basierende technologisch top aktuelle Laptops fixiert ist .


----------



## Bu11et (8. Januar 2011)

Geiles Geschos o_O. Und das mit solcher Hardware. Da kann Apple nie mals mithalten!


----------



## X Broster (8. Januar 2011)

Die laut ZDF 80 iPad Nachmach-Versuche sind meines Erachtens kläglich gescheitert, das Notebook 9 Series hat auf jedenfall Potenzial, alleine wegen dem anderen OS.


----------



## Zockkind (8. Januar 2011)

Für unter 500€ wirds gekauft


----------



## Kyrodar (8. Januar 2011)

Als Pixelschleuder die iX-GPU?


----------



## doodlez (8. Januar 2011)

Zockkind schrieb:


> Für unter 500€ wirds gekauft


 

so billig wirds wohl nich ^^


----------



## Reigenspieler (8. Januar 2011)

Win7 wegkicken und Debian Gnome mit elementary Theme und Docky draufklatschen, dann passt das OS zum Design des Gehäuses.
Super Ding.


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (8. Januar 2011)

Wenn es das Teil für einen guten 3-stelligen Betrag geben sollten, schieße ich ich glaube ich mein XPS in den Wind.


----------



## lord-elveon (8. Januar 2011)

engadget schrieb:
			
		

> Samsung says it should be around $1,600, though it isn't providing a release date right now.



Dh in Deutschland wahrscheinlich so um die 1300-1400€. ist damit in der Basisaustattung deutlich teurer als das MacBook Air, das es schon ab 1000$ gibt (wobei es dafür natürlich auch ne bessere austattung hat).

und das wäre es mir wert  brauche sowieso ein notebook für den sommer, da kommt dass wie gerufen  besonders die sandy-bridge-gpu törnt mich richtig an


----------



## STSLeon (8. Januar 2011)

Geiles Gerät! Als Grafikchip dann noch die HD 3000 und man könnte glücklich sein


----------



## lord-elveon (8. Januar 2011)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Geiles Gerät! Als Grafikchip dann noch die HD 3000 und man könnte glücklich sein



Jeder mobile Sandy-Bridge-Prozessor hat den HD3000:
Intel Sandy Bridge: 15 neue Notebook-CPUs vorgestellt - cpu, intel, laptop, notebook, sandy bridge (2. Bild in der Galerie).

Deswegen sind die ja auch so geil!


----------



## kleinerSchuh (9. Januar 2011)

Super duper. Aber ich warte bis die Geräte so a la Deus Ex Human Revolution in der Brille implementiert sind. Die darf man dann Echt nicht mehr verlegen

Hier keinen Krieg bitte. Zitate die zu Angriffen führen bitte unterlassen oder per PM.
Danke & Gruß an alle die wissen wann das "Killerspiel" ausgeschaltet ist!


----------



## Lee (9. Januar 2011)

Bin ich der einzige, der diese dünnen Notebooks, egal ob Apple, Samsung, X, furchtbar findet? Für mich muss ein Notebook einfach etwas größer sein. Toll finde ich allerdings das Material aus dem das Samsung besteht


----------



## lord-elveon (9. Januar 2011)

Naja kommt ganz darauf an was man noch so hat mMn. Ich hab zB einen Spiele-PC und bräuchte einen Laptop nur für kleinere Sachen, und muss deswegen keine Monsterpower, riesenbildschirm oä haben. deswegen ist sowas für mich und für die denen es ähnlich geht halt perfekt geeignet (besonders wenn die sandybridge-gpus jetzt sogar mittelalte spiele zum laufen bringen )


----------



## Superwip (9. Januar 2011)

> Bin ich der einzige, der diese dünnen Notebooks, egal ob Apple, Samsung, X, furchtbar findet?



Nein, bist du nicht...

Ab einem gewissen Grad trägt die Dicke kaum mehr zur Mobilität bei, wenn es darum geht, ist die Fläche/Diagonale wesentlich wichtiger; ich würde ein paar Milimeter bei der Dicke sofort und gerne gegen mehr Leistung, Laufzeit, Speicher, ein optisches Laufwerk oder weniger Diagonale tauschen; die Schmerzgrenze beim Diagonale: Dicke- Verhältnis liegt meiner Meinung nach etwa bei 1:6- oder mit anderen Worten: Selbst ein 13,3 Zöller mit einer Dicke von stattlichen ~5cm wäre mir noch lieber als ein dünneres Gerät mit wesentlich schwächerer Hardware
Der Trend zu möglichst dünnen Geräten ist meiner Meinung nach genauso negativ wie der größer = besser Trend der letzten Jahre, der überhaupt in absolutem Widerspruch zum Konzept eines mobilen Computers steht
Seltsamerweise scheinen beide Trends vom Kunden zu kommen- früher war hier immerhin alles besser; vor ein paar Jahren war das Konzept eines möglichst mobilen PCs noch ein hosentaschentauglicher UMPC- heute ist es offensichtlich ein möglichst dünner 13 Zöller (hier sollte doch hoffentlich jedem klar sein, welches Konzept zu mehr Mobilität führt...); noch ein paar Jahre davor hat man bereitwillig zentimeterweise Dicke selbst meiner Meinung nach grenzsinnvollen Features wie internen Netzteilen geopfert- beides ist unverständlicherweise längerfristig am Markt gescheitert (okay, dass es keine 6-7cm 14 Zöller mit internen Netzteilen mehr gibt wundert mich nicht aber es geht ja um das Grundkonzept dahinter)


----------



## alm0st (10. Januar 2011)

Mit nem i7 drinnen könnt ich bei dem Ding echt schwach werden...


----------



## sinthor4s (15. Januar 2011)

Lee schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige, der diese dünnen Notebooks, egal ob Apple, Samsung, X, furchtbar findet? Für mich muss ein Notebook einfach etwas größer sein. Toll finde ich allerdings das Material aus dem das Samsung besteht



Nein bist du nicht. Das Samsung sieht wirklich schick aus aber ich könnte
damit nicht glücklich werden.

Ich hätte lieber ein 13-14" - Notebook das etwas dicker ist und dafür 
mit viel Leistung, mattem Full-HD-Display, robustem Gehäuse und starkem
Akku daherkommt.


----------



## butter_milch (15. Januar 2011)

Ich würde mir das Gerät alleine wegen der 1.3 Megabyte (-> ab Sekunde 35 ansehen: YouTube - Samsung notePC 9 Series) kaufen


----------



## Superwip (15. Januar 2011)

Die erste integrierte Webcam mit dezitiertem Speicher!


----------

